
Facebook and Twitter Contend with Their Role in Trump's Victory - dredmorbius
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-09/facebook-and-twitter-contend-with-their-role-in-trump-s-victory
======
DefaultUserHN
Seems like Facebook is unhappy that their Ministry of Truth was unable to
"inform" the people to vote for Facebook's preferred candidate.

~~~
tdb7893
I think it is important to be unbiased but I think that Facebook and Twitter
were harmful to discourse this election and they probably could do much better
while staying similarly unbiased. Also I think part of the problem is that
many people view Trump as a crazy person which (he was a major proponent of
the idea that Obama was born in Kenya, he thinks that vaccines cause autism,
and he once tweeted that global warming was a hoax perpetrated by the
chinese), so honestly I think it would be weird if Twitter and Facebook didn't
contemplate their role in all of this.

~~~
flipcoder
Being wrong doesn't make you crazy

~~~
tdb7893
That's true I guess but I couldn't figure out a better word to describe how he
is seemingly unable to separate truth from obvious fabrication.

------
squozzer
Bloomberg should examine itself a little more thoroughly in the wake of their
candidate's defeat.

------
serge2k
> false stories about the Clinton family committing murder and Huma Abedin
> being a terrorist flew fast and furious despite refutations from responsible
> news organizations

I know people who believe this stuff.

